# [Off le mur] de quelle distrib viendez-vous ?

## manito

Voilà tout est dans le titre  :Smile: 

pour vérifier mes stats perso

c.a.d red hat -> debian 

mdk-> gentoo

Moi, je viens de mandrake, un pote m'a convaincu d'essayer gentoo et depuis je l'ai plus quittée  :Smile: 

alors viendez au groentoo

----------

## nuts

suse 5.2 -> mandrake 6.1 -> red hat 7.0 -> mandrake 8.2 -> mdk 9.0 -> mdk 9.1 -> mdk 9.2 -> gentoo

avec entre temps des teste de debian (beurk) et de slackware 8.0 et 9.1 (pas mal  :Wink: )

----------

## DuF

mdk8.2 -> gentoo

----------

## yabdeo

suse 6.1 -> lfs -> freebsd (ca compte ?) -> gentoo

----------

## Starch

redhat 5.1 (pas utilisée) -> mandrake 7 (pas utilisée) -> debian potato (utilisée jusqu'à ce que je change de disque dur) -> gentoo (utilisée tout le temps ;p)

Comme quoi ta théorie ne tiens pas ;p

++

Starch'

----------

## Noir-Bizarre

Mandrake 8.2(peu utilisée) -> Mandrake 9 (peu utilisée) -> Debian SID (Très utilisée) -> Gentoo (Ca va faire un an, et toujours aussi satisfait).

----------

## mitch

Voila ceux que j'ai utilise le plus:

Debian --> Gentoo.

Voila la global si mais souvenir sont juste:

Corel --> Debian --> Slackware --> Mandrake 9.2 --> Fedora Core 1 --> Source Mage --> Gentoo

----------

## S_Oz

Redhat (5.2) -> Mandrake (très peu)  ->  slackware (beaucoup) -> FreeBSD et gentoo.

(En rouge, le point de non retour!  :Wink:  )Last edited by S_Oz on Tue Jun 01, 2004 11:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## anigel

Oula... l'historique risque d'être un poil long  :Laughing:  !

slackware  :Arrow:  debian 1.3.1  :Arrow:  redhat 5.2  :Arrow:  mdk 6.1  :Arrow:  redhat 6.2  :Arrow:  mdk 7.x  :Arrow:  Gentoo.

Ne sont pas précisés les trucs plus ou moins spéciaux essayés puis détruits : Corel Linux (!!), OpenBSD (pas plus secure qu'autre chose d'ailleurs  :Laughing: ), etc...

Maintenant il reste : Debian pour les serveurs classiques (web, mail) + Gentoo et FreeBSD pour serveurs de calcul.

----------

## Beber

euuuh

Mandrake 7.0 -> Mandrake 7.2 -> Suse 7.0 -> RedHat 7.0 -> Debian 2.2 -> RedHat 7.3 -> Debian 3.0r1 -> Gentoo :p

Le début se faisait en tant que serveur, et depuis Gentoo en utilisation de tout les jours

Gentoo, c'est bon, mangez-en !

----------

## Prodigy44

Mandrake 7.2   :Arrow:  Mandrake 8.2  :Arrow:  Mandrake 9.x  :Arrow:   Gentoo 1.4

Bon jusqu'a décembre 2003, j'étais a peut près 75 % windows 25 % linux puis en Janvier j'ai viré tous mes windows (sauf un pour l'ecole) pour gentoo...

----------

## zdra

DOS+win3.1 -> win95 -> win98 -> winXP -> mandrake 9.0 -> mdk 9.1 -> mdk 9.2 -> gentoo

Ca fait penser à l'évolution du singe à l'Homme  :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

les windows et les BSD ca compte pas. c est pas des distribs

----------

## Nemerid

suse 7.0/7.1/7.2   :Arrow:  lfs   :Arrow:  debian  :Arrow:  gentoo (1.0)

----------

## Sleeper

J'me rappelle plus des versions, mais:

(Slackware)+ > (Redhat)+ > (SuSe)+ > (Mandrake)+ > (RedHat)+ > LFS > Gentoo.

----------

## GNUTortue

MDK 9.1 (pas de son)   :Arrow:   9.2 (son avec un peu de peine)   :Arrow:   10.0 Community  (tout fonctionnait j'avait APACHE+PHP+MYSQL)  :Arrow:   Gentoo (je patauge un peu mais ça va sauf MYSQL qui va pas  :Sad: )

----------

## MacFennec

Debian (unstable/testing) --> gentoo

----------

## Pongten

Mdk8 -> Mdk9 -> Mdk10 -> Gentoo

Et je ne quitterai la gentoo que si je ne peux emporter de pc dans ma tombe  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Corel -> Conectiva -> MDK -> yellowdog (sur iMac) -> Debian -> LFS -> Gentoo.

Celles qui ont dure le plus longtemps sont : Debian, et Gentoo

----------

## yuk159

RedHat 5.2 > LinuxPPC99 > RedHat 7.0 > Slackware > Gentoo.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé de Debian (en tout cas pas suffisament pour le prétendre)

/me laisserai bien tenter par FreeBSD en ce moment , histoire de pas mourrir bête  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

moi je me souviens plus des versions mais sinon 

mdk , redhat (c nul) , corel (c bien lui avec pendnat l'install une partie de tetris ?) , suse , slack , gentoo (le top :p)

Avant je retournai tout le temps sou win et je formattai linux :/ , j'ai testé une fois gentoo et depuis je suis dessus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Garko

Red-Hat (pas utilisé) -> Suse (pas vraiment utilisé) -> Mandrake 9 (utilisé sur mon portable) -> Gentoo (utilisé partout  :Very Happy: )

S'est avec Gentoo que je suis vraiment passé de Windows à Linux pour mon desktop. Pour Red-Hat et Suse je ne me rappel pas des version, Suse s'était il y a 3 ans, Red-Hat avant. Mais sa ne compte pas vraiment, je ne pasai dessus que rarement.

----------

## Oni92

Mandrake 6.0  :Arrow:  Mandrake 6.1  :Arrow:  Mandrake 9.1  :Arrow:  Debian SID  :Arrow:  Gentoo

----------

## ttgeub

Redhat -> Mandrake -> Slackware -> Gentoo

----------

## Intruder

corel -> redhat 7.2 -> mdk 8.1 ->  mdk 8.2 -> mdk 9.0 -> mdk 9.1 -> mdk 9.2 -> redhat 9 -> debian SID -> Gentoo (enfin    :Very Happy:  )

----------

## moon69

pour faire cours!  :Wink: 

redhat 4 -> mandrake jusqu'a 7 -> debian -> gentoo et debian

pour debian ya rien a faire, ca marche trop bien pour que la laise! (no troll!)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

RH 4.2 -> RH 5.2 -> Slack 7.0 -> m-a-j slack 8.0 -> Gentoo  

 :Smile: 

----------

## john7002

red-hat 8.x (utilisé pendant moins d'1 mois, le temps de niquer le sytème rpm  :Wink:  ) --> Debian (moins d'1 semaine, j'ai vraiment pas accroché) --> GENTOO!!!!

----------

## Oo Thior oO

corel Linux 2 jours (lol)

mandrake 7.1

mandrake 7.2

redhat 7.1

mandrake 8.0

mandrake 9.0

gentoo

----------

## zarasoustra17

Corel 1.2(1ere install réussie)-->redhat-6.1(la référence en 99)-->Suse-7.0(4 mois)-->mdk-7.1-7.2-8.0-8.1-8.2--->Debian Potato(à partir de la, je ne bootais plus sous winwin)---->Gentoo.

Ca, c'était pour les distrib dont je me servais(sers) quotidiennement,

En test pour voir en 2e boot:

Slackware,bestlinux2000,stormlinux,mdk 9.0, redhat 8.1, suse 9.1,....un peu tout ce qu'il y avait sur les Cd de Planète Linux...

----------

## charlax

Mandrake 8.2   :Arrow:   Gentoo 1.4RC4

C'était la seule distribution moderne qui tournait sur mon PC;

J'ai testé.

J'ai gardé.

----------

## NicolasD

 :Question:  recherche memoire  :Question: 

 :Arrow:  A Débuté sur une Knoppix 3.1 installée sur le DD ==> Debian sid 

 :Arrow:  Mandrake 9.0 (Ca a gaché du temps et de la place sur mon DD, après la debian...)

 :Arrow:  RH 9 (Waaaa, CT bien (~~2mois)) ... Je me ferai jamais aux RPM...

 :Arrow:  ...

 :Question:  Re recherche... hmmm  :Question: 

 :Arrow:  Je pense que c'est là que j'ai acheté ce délicieux LOGIN: n°107 avec Gentoo 1.4_rc1 sur le CD...

Gentoo, j'y suis, j'y reste  :Very Happy: 

 :Idea:  J'ai brûlé Windows il y a un mois, ca fait du bien ...

----------

## E11

j sui tout neuf ds linux, fin du moins pas trop vieu... alors ma 1ere install c'etait une red hat 9.0 puis une debian testing pdt une ou deux semaine et 3-4 mois apres ma 1ere install, j'etais sous gentoo ! j'ai d'ailleurs teste d'autres install entre temps sur d'autres ordi dont slack qui reste pour moi la meilleur install sans portage... mais ca c'est personnel...

----------

## Thom N2h

mdk (8.2) => debian 3.0r1 => gentoo 

j'avais un 56k sous mdk et debian avec pinaille pour installe des drivers et la passage à SID demandait trop de dl  :Sad: 

depuis j'ai as retesté, je suis passez à gentoo et je m'y plait

----------

## krolden

RedHat 9   :Arrow:   Gentoo

----------

## guilc

Mandrake 8.1 -> Mandrake 8.2 -> Gentoo

Et now : Gentoo && OpenBSD en dualboot sur mon portable / Full Gentoo sur mon fixe  :Smile: 

[Edit]

Admin de quelques debian sur les machines de notre club robot aussi, de la woody, de la testing. Et en ce moment, ma bécane de stage, c une Debian testing

----------

## Leander256

Red Hat 6.0 -> Mandrake 7.0 à 8.2 -> Debian 3.0 -> Gentoo

avec quelques zestes de Mandrake 9 et de Slackware.

----------

## pikapika

corel => mandrake => debian (knoppix) => gentoo

----------

## boing

slackware 2.0 -> (long vide parsemé d'embûches par microprogram  :Cool:  et des fenêtres qui se ferment violemment) -> mandrake 7.1, 7.2, 8.1, 9.0, 9.1 -> gentoo

et un peu de red hat qqe part, mais ça a duré 5min en tout et pour tout

----------

## Fifre

slack -> slack -> slack -> gentoo  :Smile: 

D'ailleur, meme si j'utilise gentoo, je continue a trouver la slack géniale : elle m'a tout appris   :Wink: 

----------

## colito

mdk 8.2 -> mdk 9.0 -> mdk 9.1 -> mdk 9.2 -> mdk 10.0 -> suse 9.1 -> gentoo

----------

## driden91

moi je viens de gentoo directement avant je n'avai touché aucubne distrib linux,

voiili voilou pour ma petite contribution

----------

## dyurne

mandrake 9.0  :Arrow:   debian  :Arrow:   gentoo 1.4RC4

( + un très bref passage sur fedora )

----------

## robinhood

slackware -> gentoo

----------

## kopp

mdk 8.1 -> mdk 9.0 -> mdk 9.1 -> mdk 9.2 -> gentoo

----------

## gulivert

Mandrake 8.x je sais plus -> Mandrake 9.1 -> Slackware 9.1 -> Gentoo

----------

## Diagorn

Red Hat 5 -> Suse -> Mandrake -> Rock linux -> Mandrake -> LFS -> Mandrake -> GentooLast edited by Diagorn on Wed Aug 11, 2004 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Viiince

Mandrake 10 (pendant 2 semaines) -> Gentoo

----------

## Gijomo

Red Hat 5 -> Mandrake (plusieurs versions jusqu'à la 8 ) -> Red Hat 7 au boulot et Debian à la maison -> LFS -> Gentoo

----------

## seb64

slack2.3->suse->redhat7->mdk7->debian2.2->mdk(8-9?)->gentoo1.4->aurox9->gentoo2004

enfin c'est simplifié là, vu que je n'ai compté que mon desktop (le portable a fait windows->extincteur->sav->gentoo1.4->extincteur->plussousgaranti->poubelle et l'imac a ma mère a fait macos9->gentoo1.2(stage1 install avec un modem56k en plus !!)->macos9->gentoo1.4->macos9->gentoo2004)

----------

## Dais

mandrake: de la 7.0 a la 8.2 ct "le plus souvent possible des tests, mais revenais souvent à windows", puis dès la 9.0 c'était "le plus souvent possible tout court" jusqu'à la 10.0

gentoo: depuis bientôt 1 semaine :p

----------

## sireyessire

mandrake 9.0 (pendant 2mois puis en ai eu marre de chercher les dépendances à la main) => gentoo 1.4rc1 (merci scout   :Wink:   )

----------

## Kathryl

Redhat 6 (celui qui a tenu le plus longtemps, gentoo excepté) > Redhat 7 (passage eclair)> Fedora (quelque semaine) > debian sarge & woody (pas duré longtemps, probleme avec xfree) > freebsd (ah non il a pas voulu lancer xfree non plus lui) > knoppix (pas longtemps non plus, je voulais comprendre pourquoi xfree aimait pas ma carte et mon ecran sur d'autre distrib

puis j'ai terminé avec mon actuelle Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ti momo

Mandrake 9.0 (peu utilisé) ==> Mandrake 9.1 (utilisation moyenne) ==> red hat 9 (utilisation moyenne) ==> FreeBSD 5.2rc1 (peu utilisé) ==> Open BSD 3.3 (peu utilisé) ==> Gentoo 1.4 (peu utilisé) ==> Knoppix sur hdd (utilisation moyenne) ==> Mandrake 9.2 (utilisation moyenne) ==> Aurox 9.3  (peu utilisé) ==> Mandrake  10 (forte utilisation) ==> Gentoo 2004.1 (utilisation quotidienne)

Je croit que j'ai rien oublié   :Razz: 

----------

## Wallalai

Soyons bref,

Slackware 7.0 -> Slackware-current -> Gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## Sidounet

Debian (6mois) --> Gentoo

----------

## Gaug

mdk-9.1   :Arrow:   gentoo .et enfin  heureux.   :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Pour moi c'est :

RedHat 8 --> RedHat 9 --> Fedora Core 1 --> Gentoo

J'avais testé une Debian en parallèle à RedHat mais je m'étais complétement perdu avec leur installeur hyper moche (comparé à une RedHat), donc j'avais (trop) vite abondonné !

----------

## halucard

Mandrake 8.1 --> Mandrake 8.2 --> Slackware 8.0 --> Slackware 8.1 --> Gentoo et Debian

----------

## gim

Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## shmal

 *Dais wrote:*   

> mandrake: de la 7.0 a la 8.2 ct "le plus souvent possible des tests, mais revenais souvent à windows", puis dès la 9.0 c'était "le plus souvent possible tout court" jusqu'à la 10.0
> 
> gentoo: depuis bientôt 1 semaine :p

 Idem  :Mr. Green: 

Ca va venir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Macdir

Mandrake 9.1 (just for fun je suis resté 30 min dessus, internet allait pas

---> Mandrake 9.2 (internet marchait ca a mieux accroché, jusqu'à ce que je me décide de vouloir bruler mdk à cause d'un problème de dépendances de rpms...

---> Gentoo 2004.0 (jusqu'à maintenant  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Beber

DOS

-> Mandrake 7.0 -> Mandrake 7.1 -> Mandrake 7.2

-> Debian 2.2

-> Redhat 7.0

-> Suse 6.0

-> Walltruc je sé plus quelle version

-> Debian 3.0

-> Redhat 7.1 -> Redhat 7.2

-> Gentoo 1.4 (3 test sans reussite)

-> Deban 3.0

-> Gentoo 1.4

et depuis pas bougé

----------

## ercete

alors

redhat ?  :Arrow:  mandrake 8.?  :Arrow:  slackware 9.1  :Arrow:  Gentoo 1.4  :Arrow:  et bientôt gentoo 2004.2 

sur mon futur PC en retard (à mort la poste et les commandes séparées de LDLC  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Y'a que la gentoo que je suis bien arrivé à faire marcher   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## robinhood

 *Quote:*   

> à mort la poste et les commandes séparées de LDLC

 

 :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## KinZe

avé !

RedHat 5.2

tous les FreeDSB de 4.2 a 4.10

FreeBSD 5.1

Solaris 7, 8, 9

RedHat 7.2 et 7.3

Slackware 8.0 (je crois)

Debian potatoe

Un tout p'tit peu de yellowdog 

Et bientot Gentto (:

----------

## kikou

Slakware 4   :Arrow:   Slackware 7   :Arrow:  Mandrake 9   :Arrow:  Mandrake 9.1   :Arrow:   Mandrake 9.2   :Arrow:   FreeBSD 5.1   :Arrow:  Mandrake 10 -> GENTOO

----------

## franky.31

Allez, j'y vais de ma petite contribution.

Slackware (1995/1996, je ne me souviens plus de la version)   :Arrow:   redhat 5   :Arrow:   suse 7.3   :Arrow:   debian woody   :Arrow:   GENTOO   :Very Happy: 

voilà voilà   :Laughing: 

----------

## ZakMcKraken

*rien* > gentoo

(le peu de tests que j'ai fais avec la mandrake 10 il y a quelques mois ne m'ont pas du tout convaincu (et les freezes intempestifs ca devient vite lourd) et depuis j'ai testé ZE gentoo ... etant un noob complet en linux ca n'a pas été si difficile que ca ... contrairement a ce qu'on m'avais dit sur cette distrib et depuis ca rullz ... pas de problemes et euh ... tout marche tres bien  :Smile: )

----------

## lithium

redhat 7.3 > Debian testing/unstable > Gentoo

Avec au millieux de tout ça des escapades sur Slack, SMGL, MDK, ...

----------

## lmarcini

Distrib Kheops (trouvée en  1995 à la FNAC - kernel 1.2) en multiboot avec Win95 et OS/2 Warp -> abstinence -> Suse Linux 6.1 -> Debian Potato -> Debian Woody et Sid -> Gentoo.

Sinon je pense migrer ma passerelle (E-Smith) et le poste de ma femme (W2K + logiciels libres) sous Gentoo et ce, très rapidement... En outre, je continue à jouer avec Debian et FreeBSD. Malgré tout, ma distrib principale (et préférée) reste la Gentoo.

Enfin, malgré le fait que je sois allergique aux RPM, j'installe des MDK 10 pour des amis     :Confused:   C'est rapide à installer, plutôt joli et il y a une forte communauté de débutants : comme ça, ils peuvent être autonomes... (j'espère que je n'ai pas lancé involontairement un troll !   :Wink:  )

----------

## erwan

Slackware (a l'epoque du noyau 1.2)

RedHat (version 4 puis 5 si je me souviens bien)

Mandrake

Debian

Gentoo

----------

## Trevoke

Windows 3.11 / DOS -> Windows 95 -> Windows 98 -> Windows XP -> Red Hat 7.2 -> Windows XP -> Red Ht 8.0 -> Windows XP -> Mandrake 10.0 -> Windows XP -> Gentoo 2004.2  :Smile: 

----------

## matthias*

RedHat 5 -> Mdk 6.2  -> Mdk 7.0 -> Mdk 7.2 -> Debian Woody -> Gentoo

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Mdk 9.1 ---> Mdk 10.0 -----> Gentoo 

J'ai testé pendant 2 3 jours : FC2 , SuSe

----------

## Adrien

[Abri anti-atomique] Windows 95   :Confused:   > Windows 98   :Mad:  > Windows 2000   :Smile:  > Windows XP   :Twisted Evil:  [/Abri anti-atomique] > Mandrake 9.2 (très peu de temps ça m'a gonflé)  :Razz:   > Mandrake 10.0 (pas réussi à l'installer)   :Rolling Eyes:     > Gentoo 2004.2   :Very Happy:  Depuis quelques semaines....ça s'annonce bien   :Wink: 

+++Last edited by Adrien on Mon Sep 27, 2004 8:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lemouf

Mandrake 7.02 -> 8.1 -> 8.2 -> 9.0 ( déçu ) -> Gentoo depuis 1 an 1/2

Déçu par le mnque de modularité des ditro rpms satisfait de tout ce qu'on peut faire sous gentoo : aucune limite :p

----------

## pem

Exactement le même profile que lemouf : la Mandrake 9.0 a vraiment déçu   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

mandrake 8.2, redhat 9, debian sid, slackware et puis c'est Gentoo qui m'a entierement satisfait, et ce depuis plus d'un an !

----------

## laharl

Slackware 2.3 -> Slackware 3.1 -> long passage du coté obscur -> Gentoo 2004.1

----------

## bosozoku

Waa t'es un ancien toi !

slackware 2.3, j'étais pas encore né...  :Very Happy: 

le passage du coté obscure... t'as sauté par la fenêtre ?!

----------

## laharl

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Waa t'es un ancien toi !
> 
> slackware 2.3, j'étais pas encore né... 

 

Slackware 2.3 / aout 95 / kernel 1.2.13

Slackware 3.1 / dec 96 / kernel 2.0.27

ancien  :Sad:  dur dur là

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> le passage du coté obscure... t'as sauté par la fenêtre ?!

 

Oui et heureusement j'suis tombé sur une vache  :Smile: 

----------

## qlsinclair

slackware, mandrake >=10, gentoo 2004.1

----------

## Neskweek

Windows 3.1->Windows 98 (erreurs de jeunesse  :Laughing:   )->Mandrake 6.2->Windows 2000 (erreur de parcours  :Razz:   )->Mandrake 7.0-> Red Hat (nombreuse versions) -> Debian (bref passage) -> FreeBSD (et autre saveurs, mais bref passage) -> QNX (bref passage ... oui c plus une liste c un palmarès....  :Very Happy:  ) -> Windows XP (erreur inexpliquable) -> Mandrake 10 -> Gentoo 2004.1 (ouf enfin...)

En fait j suis depuis 5 mois et je n'ai jamais été autant satisfait d'un système

Parole d'expert  :Very Happy:  ....

----------

## jpwalker

Window$ 3.1, 95, 98 ( rien à dire ) 

Window$ Me (Pardon  :Embarassed:  de pire en pire)

Win2000 (bien mais pas top) 

Début du "bonheur" Mdk 8.0 > 8.1 > 8.2 (tres instable)

RedHat 8.0 (vite revenu a Mandrake)

Mdk 9.0 (abandon définitif de windows) > 9.1 (la meilleur pour moi)

Passage éclair WinXP (bahut oblige)

Mdk 9.2 (2 jours, revenu à la 9.1)

Fedora Core 1 (pas mal, probleme avec Yum)

CERN Linux (RedHat version CERN, haute dispo)

Fedora Core 2 (Très sympa, beaucoup aimer)

Mdk 10.0 (bien mais là, j'en pouvais plus des Mdk)

Suse 9.1 (Suse...)

Debian Woody (Debian faut aimer quand même... Mais très bien)

Et enfin Gentoo > 2004.1 > 2004.2 (Je ne toucherais plus a autre chose !!!)

Vive Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

